# Would you rather eat sushi or steak?



## Radames

Sushi for me. My stomach almost exploded last year at an AYCE sushi place in Ottawa.


----------



## violadude

I like steak, but I like sushi much better.


----------



## mirepoix

Steak. I used to eat a lot of it. Nowadays, I limit myself and it's more of a treat.


----------



## QuietGuy

Steak. I don't mind fish, as long as it's cooked first.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I had sushi once 30 years ago. I've had steak several times since. I didn't have to think very hard before voting.


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'd rather have sushi. But I don't eat either of those regularly.


----------



## aleazk

I never tasted sushi. So, just for the mere fear to the unknown I vote steak!


----------



## brotagonist

How about steak tartare?  My mother used to make it Fridays, as we mostly ate cold suppers on Fridays.

I like sushi, but I think it's overrated. Japanese cuisine is exquisite, but in my view, sushi is only the appetizer.

I also like steak a lot, preferably medium to medium rare.

I consider myself to be a _sloppy_ vegetarian (I eat what I want, ie., I don't have dead animal at home, but I will indulge the cuisine at a restaurant).


----------



## GreenMamba

Either is better than what I had tonight.

Sushi is probably a broader category than steak, Sushi doesn't even gave to contain raw fish.


----------



## Morimur

Good Sushi is pricey but worth it. None of that California roll nonsense. Fresh Sashimi is heavenly.


----------



## Novelette

Sushi! Yum! 

I couldn't call myself a connoisseur, but I really love it!


----------



## clavichorder

Sushi!!! All the way.

Salmon roe rolls. Eel sushi.


----------



## violadude

I'm surprised at how many people haven't had sushi. Here in the Pacific Northwest USA (Washington State) it's very popular, probably partly due to the fact that we boarder the Pacific Ocean right across from Japan.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Give me a piece of meat any day.


----------



## clavichorder

SiegendesLicht said:


> Give me a piece of meat any day.


A piece of raw fish meat?


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> A piece of raw fish meat?


Judging by the most recent poll results, I don't think so.


----------



## Ingélou

QuietGuy said:


> I don't mind fish, as long as it's cooked first.


Exactly. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## cwarchc

As a long time vegetarian, there is no choice
Sushi for me, it is the food of the gods


----------



## violadude

Ingélou said:


> Exactly.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


But...but...it's sooo good! And it doesn't have a "raw" flavor or anything.


----------



## Crudblud




----------



## violadude

Spicy Tuna Roll!


----------



## elgar's ghost

The best of both worlds for me - a sushi dish first and a big juicy steak with onions and thick-cut chips afterwards.


----------



## schuberkovich

Steak, definitely. And this is coming from a half-Japanese person.


----------



## hpowders

I do like some kinds of sushi, but a good rare steak, there's nothing that satisfies more.


----------



## ArtMusic

I can eat rare steak (prefer medium rare) but I would avoid raw seafood. Not my taste at all. I'm a steak and chips kinda guy. With tomato sauce or mushroom sauce or just plain old mustard. Pure & simple!


----------



## Blake

Sushi. It just feels right. Fresh and invigorating. I dig steak, but that meat weighs you down.


----------



## Bulldog

Vesuvius said:


> Sushi. It just feels right. Fresh and invigorating. I dig steak, but that meat weighs you down.


Yes, but that's a good thing if a tornado is coming your way.


----------



## Tristan

Sushi, definitely. I wouldn't be much of a Japanophile otherwise


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I'm a Victorian in these matters, I simply don't trust it unless it has been burnt, boiled or it is fresh fruit.


----------



## Blake

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I'm a Victorian in these matters, I simply don't trust it unless it has been burnt, boiled or it is fresh fruit.


Haha, sounds like my grandfather. Cooks everything into a piece of rope. Can't stand it. If a steak is overcooked then I want no part of it. Medium-rare.


----------



## opus55

As a regular sushi eater, I still rate steak much higher. I think it's far more difficult to get a really good steak.


----------



## Vaneyes

steak, but i'll relent with turf 'n surf...if the surf is lobster or jumbo shrimp cooked.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

I once went to this classy Japanese restaurant and I don't know which was worse, the Grosse Sushi that was placed in front of me at $8 a pop or the Grosse Fugue playing on the "classy" sound system. Both gave me indigestion.


----------



## ptr

Can't choose, having a varied and balanced diet is very important to me and giving up any delish food seems like a waste to me! 

/ptr


----------



## starthrower

A big, juicy, char-broiled, artery clogging strip steak!


----------



## GreenMamba

ptr said:


> Can't choose, having a varied and balanced diet is very important to me and giving up any delish food seems like a waste to me!
> 
> /ptr


Well, I don't think we're being asked to actually give anything up. At least I hope not.


----------



## Radames

violadude said:


> I'm surprised at how many people haven't had sushi. Here in the Pacific Northwest USA (Washington State) it's very popular, probably partly due to the fact that we boarder the Pacific Ocean right across from Japan.


I never tried it until a couple of years ago. I don't remember any sushi places when I was a kid. It was pretty exotic stuff until about 20 years ago.


----------



## violadude

Radames said:


> I never tried it until a couple of years ago. I don't remember any sushi places when I was a kid. *It was pretty exotic stuff until about 20 years ago.*


...depending on where you live of course.

If you live in Japan Sushi hasn't been exotic since the 8th century!


----------



## ArtMusic

For those of you who eat raw seafood Japanes style, do you always take it with that green mustard? I forgot what that green mustard is called, so do forgive me. And you need to dip it in black salty sauce too. It goes well together. But it's not always for me.


----------



## violadude

ArtMusic said:


> For those of you who eat raw seafood Japanes style, do you always take it with that green mustard? I forgot what that green mustard is called, so do forgive me. And you need to dip it in black salty sauce too. It goes well together. But it's not always for me.


The green stuff is called wasabi. If it's quality wasabi it won't be mixed with mustard or horseradish but just pure wasabi root. I usually have some wasabi with my sushi, but sometimes it's just good to taste the pure sushi flavor.

The black salty sauce is called soy sauce. I'm surprised you aren't familiar with that at least. I thought soy sauce was a fairly widespread condiment even if you aren't familiar with Asian cuisine per se. May I ask in what general area you live?


----------



## ArtMusic

violadude said:


> The green stuff is called wasabi. If it's quality wasabi it won't be mixed with mustard or horseradish but just pure wasabi root. I usually have some wasabi with my sushi, but sometimes it's just good to taste the pure sushi flavor.
> 
> The black salty sauce is called soy sauce. I'm surprised you aren't familiar with that at least. I thought soy sauce was a fairly widespread condiment even if you aren't familiar with Asian cuisine per se. May I ask in what general area you live?


We don't eat out very much. Other than local stuff which is much the same as home cooking.


----------



## violadude

ArtMusic said:


> We don't eat out very much. Other than local stuff which is much the same as home cooking.


It's not in grocery stores around where you live either?


----------



## ArtMusic

violadude said:


> It's not in grocery stores around where you live either?


Might have but we don't normally look for stuff we don't use. My favorite suaces are ketchup, bbq, mayonnais, Comeback sauce, brown gravy etc. I think we might have soy sauce somewhere in Mom's kitchen.


----------



## violadude

ArtMusic said:


> Might have but we don't normally look for stuff we don't use. My favorite suaces are ketchup, bbq, mayonnais, Comeback sauce, brown gravy etc. I think we might have soy sauce somewhere in Mom's kitchen.


I see, I seeeeeeee

I don't know what comeback sauce is.


----------



## Radames

violadude said:


> ...depending on where you live of course.
> 
> If you live in Japan Sushi hasn't been exotic since the 8th century!


I'm an east coast US guy. 20 years ago I think sushi was one of those exotic CA type of things in the US. Now it's everywhere.



violadude said:


> The green stuff is called wasabi. If it's quality wasabi it won't be mixed with mustard or horseradish but just pure wasabi root. I usually have some wasabi with my sushi, but sometimes it's just good to taste the pure sushi flavor.


And sometimes I just like the pure wasabi flavor! Sometimes when I am waiting for my sushi I just dip the chopstick in the wasabi and nibble that. The thing I like about it is that while it's hot it doesn't linger.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Both really need to be prepared by somebody who knows what they are doing. A steak must be perfectly cooked, or people are going to either complain, or reach for the worcestershire sauce. 

I consider myself quite an artist in the ways of fire, so I will take a steak any day. Now, in a competition of steak and ribs, ribs will win all day.


----------



## Kieran

Oh, steak all the way! :tiphat: Done so rare that a good vet should be able to bring it back to life.

As for sushi, if they're too lazy to heat my dinner for me, then I'm too lazy to eat it...


----------



## Varick

I can't vote either. I enjoy both the same amount (which is A LOT), however, never at the same time. All depends on my mood.

There are certain peripherals that may sway me either way. If I have recently acquired a wonderful big red wine I can't wait to indulge in, it may get me in the mood for steak sooner. Conversely if I have acquired an excellent lager, or white wine, or pinot noir, I may get a hankerin' for sushi.

V


----------



## Morimur

I once ripped out a baby seal's heart and ate it raw with wasabi and soy sauce. It was still beating and squirting blood as I sunk my teeth into it. Tee-hee!


----------



## ptr

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I once ripped out a baby seal's heart and ate it raw with wasabi and soy sauce. It was still beating and squirting blood as I sunk my teeth into it. Tee-hee!


True Inuit spirit You are Lupe!

/ptr


----------



## Blake

Now I know why you've taken up religion, Lope. You're a sick man in need of help. :devil:


----------



## Varick

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I once ripped out a baby seal's heart and ate it raw with wasabi and soy sauce. It was still beating and squirting blood as I sunk my teeth into it. Tee-hee!


Well, I hope you had the decency to beat it with a club first!

V


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I could eat sushi every day and never get bored of it! Much more variety...amazing flavours and textures.


----------



## Morimur

Varick said:


> Well, I hope you had the decency to beat it with a club first!
> 
> V


Of course! I am not a savage.


----------



## Morimur

Vesuvius said:


> Now I know why you've taken up religion, Lope. You're a sick man in need of help. :devil:


You've got that right...

31 And Jesus answered them, "Those who are well have no need of a physician, but those who are sick. 32 I have not come to call the righteous but sinners to repentance." _-Luke 5:31-32_

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Lovemylute

I chose steak, because I don't like sushi (I have eaten sushi numerous times, but have never been able to acquire a taste for it). I can take or leave steak. But cooked fish, including shell-fish, I can't get enough of!


----------



## Guest

I can hardly abide cooked fish, much less bait, so I vote for steak.


----------



## violadude

Kieran said:


> Oh, steak all the way! :tiphat: Done so rare that a good vet should be able to bring it back to life.
> 
> As for sushi, if they're too lazy to heat my dinner for me, then I'm too lazy to eat it...


It's not laziness. It's supposed to be like that.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

As a vegan, only vegetable sushi is possible for me, but it's so good.


----------



## ptr

As an ardent omnivore I don't mind vegan sushi as well, even if they're often a bit chewie.... 

/ptr


----------



## mtmailey

I love cheesesteak hoagies better anyday.But chicken cheesesteak i do not like that much.


----------



## Radames

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I could eat sushi every day and never get bored of it! Much more variety...amazing flavours and textures.


But you would get mercury poisoning. And maybe arsenic. Lots of rice has arsenic depending on where its grown.


----------



## GreenMamba

Radames said:


> But you would get mercury poisoning. And maybe arsenic. Lots of rice has arsenic depending on where its grown.


I believe all rice has arsenic in it, which is harmless in small doses.


----------



## jurianbai

Sushi... because we can put a steak into rice roll and then called it sushi as well.


----------



## Radames

GreenMamba said:


> I believe all rice has arsenic in it, which is harmless in small doses.


The highest levels of arsenic in U.S.-grown rice came from Southern states. The lowest levels were detected in rice grown in California. Arsenic is in a lot of groundwater. Some areas have so much that children can get arsenic poisoning. It increases cancer rates too. If you are eating rice every day the arsenic could end up being a problem. And if you drink well water have it tested for arsenic.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

jurianbai said:


> Sushi... because we can put a steak into rice roll and then called it sushi as well.


Probably, as long as the rice is vinegared. The steak could be 'aged'. Like many ancient foods, sushi is nothing more than rotten meat.


----------



## Posie

Sushi! It's so easy to make vegetarian. You can get those daily veggies in without just eating salad all the time. (Not that there's anything wrong with a well prepared salad! MMM-mmm!)

Oh! Funny story about the wasabi... When I first had sushi, I put a big fork-full of the stuff in my mouth thinking it was mushed avocado.


----------



## KenOC

I'll take sashimi to either, so long as it's medium-rare and slightly charred.


----------



## Lukecash12

Don't get me wrong, I love unagi. But my steaks are way better than anything I've had at a steakhouse or sushi place. For me, there's good sushi and bad sushi. With steak, there's bad steak, good steak, great steak, and amazing steak. I've tasted great sashimi (I prefer to dip it in sesame oil and wasabi over eating rolls), but not anything amazing.


----------



## Giordano

I like both, but sushi is my preference.
(However, seafood these days is loaded with poison, thanks to human stupidity.)


----------



## satoru

Sushi! Not only because I'm a Japanese, but to lower my cholesterol...


----------



## LarryShone

Steak, well done. Sushi is nasty!


----------



## LarryShone

mtmailey said:


> I love cheesesteak hoagies better anyday.But chicken cheesesteak i do not like that much.


What is a hoagy?


----------



## Giordano

LarryShone said:


> What is a hoagy?


Cheesesteak Hoagie

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheesesteak


----------



## SixFootScowl

I don't eat either, nor cauliflower or yoghurt or milk. But if forced to it, I'd take steak over sushi.


----------



## Posie

Might I add that sushi is much less likely to cause BO.


----------



## Art Rock

Love them both.


----------



## Vaneyes

Update--still steak.


----------



## Couchie

How about steak tartare? Best of both worlds.


----------



## KenOC

Steak for sure. So few places cook my sushi the way I like. And you don't usually get brainworms from steak. Well, mad cow disease maybe...


----------



## violadude

KenOC said:


> I'll take sashimi to either, so long as it's medium-rare and slightly charred.


You mean like this?


----------



## Jos

Being a butchers son the answer is obvious; steak any time.
But I do like sushi, I see it as an apitizer, not a meal.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## georgedelorean

As much as I absolutely eat the unholy hell out of sushi, I'll take steak any day over it.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Sushi. and I'm perfectly fine with inauthentic decadent American-style sushi at a 'japanese' restaurant that's run by Koreans, tastes pretty good usually. 

I don't understand why a steak item is the big star on a menu.....it's just a hunk of meat, what is so great about that? A cave person could prepare a more interesting dish.


----------

